# ανεμολόγιο



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Ανεμολόγιο πυξίδας = compass card
Ανεμολόγιο ναυτικού χάρτη = compass rose
Wind rose

Tabula Anemographica seu Pyxis Nautica Ventorum Nomina Sex Linguis Repraesentans.  (κάντε ζουμ)

Compass roses were used for sailors to draw the angles at which they wished to sail--northeast, north by northeast, south, and so on--on a map.
Portuguese map-maker Pedro Reinel first drew the fleur-de-lis indicating north at the top of the standard 32 point compass rose. He also used a cross (on the right side) to show east (toward the Holy Land). 

CHARTING A COURSE WITH A COMPASS







The 32 Points of the Compass


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Και τώρα, οι γλωσσικές ασκήσεις :

Εξετάζοντας το ανεμολόγιο από την _Tabula Anemographica seu Pyxis Nautica_ κλπ εντοπίστε τις σημασιολογικές μετακινήσεις σε σχέση με την επόμενη όμορφη σειρά (κατοχικών) γραμματοσήμων, που είναι γνωστή ως «Ανέμων 1η» (από εδώ) με απεικονίσεις από τους Αέρηδες:






Ναι, ξέρω ότι είναι ερώτηση για αρκούδες. Αλλά όχι μόνο... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Κύριε, κύριε,
πριν κάνω τις ασκήσεις μου, να μιλήσουμε λίγο και για τους Αέρηδες της Πλάκας ή Ωρολόγιο του Κυρρήστου; 






Κι ένας μερακλής των ανέμων

κι ένα αγαπημένο τραγούδι στην εκτέλεση που μου αρέσει περισσότερο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2013)

Αυτούς ακριβώς τους Αέρηδες απεικονίζουν τα γραμματόσημα (στη 2η σειρά, την επόμενη χρονιά, προστέθηκαν άλλοι δύο, συμπληρώνοντας την απεικόνιση των οκτώ ανέμων):


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 9, 2013)

Αφού πιάσατε τους αέρηδες, ένας άλλος μερακλής θα πρότεινε κι αυτό εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, έτοιμη ήμουν να απαντήσω the answer my friend is blowing in the wind, αλλά προβλέπω ότι θα μας πάρει ο άνεμος και θα μας σηκώσει σ' αυτό το νήμα. 

Κάδμιε, πετάω να δω τι έβαλες. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 9, 2013)

Να λινκάρω κι εγώ έναν μερακλή φίλο μου αερολόγο.


----------



## Katsik35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Λίγο ξώφαλτσα στο νήμα, οι γηραιότεροι θα θυμούνται ίσως τον Δυσέα *Πουνέντε*, τον "μοντέρνο" ποιητή που υποδυόταν ο Σταύρος Ξενίδης στην παλιά ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του Κώστα Πρετεντέρη "Το ημερολόγιο ενός θυρωρού".


----------

